# Aux Hydraulics



## GNiessen (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the best way to add Auxiliary Hydraulics to a 3203? I want to be able to run a Log Splitter and possibly other things like hydraulic lilt on a grader blade. Is there a way to tap into the existing hydraulics? I wouldn't be using the loader at the same time, so GPM is not an issue. I am trying to figure out if it is more cost effective to add it or just get a splitter that runs off the PTO?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..GNiessen.. I am sure some members will be able to help answer your question..


----------

